# Best arrows for woman



## ratchetlynne

I'm fixing up my husbands old Hoyt Powermax for myself and trying to figure out what kind of arrows to use, I will start out around 30lb. My bow will be gorgeous but I'm just starting out and have no idea what I'm doing. What kind of arrows do you use, and why do you like them? Thanks in advance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus

Hoyt Powermax 40# (limbs ordered) in white. Gonna start at 30-35# till she gets familiar with the weight and pull. 26.5 DL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pastprime

Gold Tip Ultra Light Entrada very good affordable arrow.


----------



## ratchetlynne

pastprime said:


> Gold Tip Ultra Light Entrada very good affordable arrow.


That is exactly what we were looking at! Our local bow guy suggested those but I wanted to see what y'all were using to compare! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

Why does your gender matter...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratchetlynne

myang1989 said:


> Why does your gender matter...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, most ladies are lower poundage and draw. That said, arrows are generally lighter and shorter so we can keep up the speed. Yes, a larger framed taller woman might have the same set up as a man but I am of the opinion that that is not the norm. I believe we need lighter arrows in general and I'm wondering what others like myself might use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

ratchetlynne said:


> Well, most ladies are lower poundage and draw. That said, arrows are generally lighter and shorter so we can keep up the speed. Yes, a larger framed taller woman might have the same set up as a man but I am of the opinion that that is not the norm. I believe we need lighter arrows in general and I'm wondering what others like myself might use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your draw length?


----------



## ratchetlynne

myang1989 said:


> What's your draw length?


26.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989

ratchetlynne said:


> 26.5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ran Archers Advantage for you. GT Ultralight Entrada might be too stiff for you unless you use a longer shaft. 600 spine is the weakest the GTs will go. You will probably need around 700 spine at your draw weight and draw length for a decent length arrow. See the Easton ACG. Both of these arrow setups weigh the same and have the same calculated speed.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER

GoldTip actually has a Ultralight 700 now if the 600 series is too stiff.


----------



## BowbieDoll

I recently got the Zombie Slayer By Black Eagle.... Oh My Gosh...... What a change in my accuracy! My hubby got some too and his has improved also.
Before I was using Victory - what the local bow shop sold me when I got the bow, and I was hitting somewhere on the outer plate but now its a bull eye most of the time. They are Premium Carbon Arrows. I also am at a 26.5 draw and around 45 lbs and shoot the Hoyt Powermax. The arrows are 500 spine.










http://www.blackeaglearrows.com/Zombie-Slayer-Arrows-s/1902.htm

Ginny


----------



## Corene1

Here is something to think about. I shoot mostly recurves but when we tune we also use arrow length to tune. As the arrow gets longer the arrow tunes weaker, as well as using heavier tips to weaken the shaft. You could start with a stronger spine but cut it longer then as your poundage goes up you can shorten the arrow. Plus a longer arrow is a heavier arrow giving more energy to penetrate an animal even with a bit less speed.


----------



## myang1989

OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> GoldTip actually has a Ultralight 700 now if the 600 series is too stiff.


I stand corrected! They do have 700 spine, which would work for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl

I shoot mens arrows. 
Black Eagle X-Impact


----------



## drivebytrucker

my wife shoots the Goldtip UL 600's and they fly perfectly with about the same specs as you have...they work awesome!!


----------



## ratchetlynne

I haven't been on for a few days, sorry. But I want to thank you all for your help! We think the gold tip is the way to go for me! I'm glad several of you mentioned these! Y'all are so helpful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

